# SCAM : PayPal acount compermized



## X Royal (25 May 2005)

Just received 7 messages on my "E"mail about unusual activity on my PayPal account on 10 Jun., 2005. All from different people made to look like they were from PayPal. They stated my account was locked and to log on to their link to resolve the problem. 

*2 Problems* I have never had a PayPal account and it is *not yet * 10 Jun., 2005 .

I deleted all messages & put all senders on my blocked senders list.

HEADS-UP to this SCAM  :skull:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 May 2005)

Got one from, supposedly, the Royal Bank today saying the same thing. I don't have an account there though.


----------



## Burrows (25 May 2005)

Hmm...too bad I'm not from nigeria...never came from there...never had a family member to move there get rich, die, and leave me his account :


----------



## Art Johnson (25 May 2005)

I also have received  an e-mail supposedly from PayPal enquiring about my pass word.


----------



## Da_man (25 May 2005)

i got an email from paypal telling me several people had tried to log in my account and i had to change my password.  Then there was a link taking me to a fake paypal webpage where it asked for my username and password.


You know whats worst? i dont even have a paypal account.  




www.paypalsucks.com  <------ makes you think twice before getting an account... tons of horror stories


----------



## Mineguy (26 May 2005)

Thats an old scam. There are horror stories of that all over the net of people having their visa nd paypal accounts ran into the thousands in 10 minutes.....

They have made authentic looking messages and paypal and ebay login pages and ask you to verfiy your info, that your account has been compromised and please verfiy it etc etc....

What they want and what ebay or paypal,royalbank etc.. will never ask for is for you to reverfiy your account like the ask. If you fall for this and enter your password and user name it takes them minutes to get through ebay, where they hope your account is linked to your visa or bank account which they can empty in minutes....

I knew what this was the first time i ever saw it.


----------



## Inch (26 May 2005)

It's called "phishing" and it's aimed at those less than computer literate people who will respond as requested. One thing you should know is that banks, paypal, ebay, etc will never ask you to confirm your info. Another thing is that a proper email from Paypal or your bank will always address you by your first name whereas these phishing scams address you by your username.

So moral of the story, don't ever enter passwords or personal info unless you're the one that initiates it.


----------



## NavComm (26 May 2005)

It's a popular scam on the internet. Most banks have a warning on their page. Also, bookmark and read http://www.symantec.com/avcenter/ for the latest security threats and hoaxes.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 May 2005)

On a given day I revive literally dozens of these types of phishing e-mails, from PayPal, CityOne, Royal Bank... even ones pretending to be "Army.ca System Admin"! Luckily most are properly sorted as spam before I even see them, those that aren't I just ignore.

One thing that helps is to read mail in plain text (not HTML) so that links are shown as their true values. That way you can see when a link *looks* like http://paypal.com but is *actually* http://64.22.72.92/boguslogin.php etc.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## X Royal (26 May 2005)

And if this thread saves one member from problems great. If it helps even more excellent. ;D


----------



## XHighlander (26 May 2005)

i am getting ones regularly from e-bay about my account is under suspension........... what i did was select all and copy it to mic word....... and found under the e-bay icon a e-mail address so i signed him up for a couple of suggestive web site.......... just for a chuckle


----------



## Scratch_043 (26 May 2005)

awe, man, you guys get to have all the fun, I never, and I mean never (odly enough) get any emails like this, or spam of any kind....

I know what you're thinking, so stop.


----------



## lurquer (26 May 2005)

Everyone should expect to get a few of these and learn to tell the real from the fake. 

Antiphishing, http://www.antiphishing.org/ , is a good place for technical info on phishing. Later in that page it has a section on "Recent Phishing Attacks", if you're keen to know.

Your own bank or financial org. will *never* ask you to confirm your password in an email.  If you think you've been compromised, your bank website will have info on what to do:

http://www.td.com/security/smartonline.jsp
http://www4.bmo.com/popup/0,4442,35649_49250,00.html?pChannelId=74876#phishing
http://www.rbc.com/security/bulletinPhishing.html
http://www.scotiabank.com/cda/content/0,1608,CID8122_LIDen,00.html


----------



## 48Highlander (28 May 2005)

Anyone who thinks they may have fallen victim to an online scam should send me their online banking and paypal account numbers and passwords, and I'll fix your problem immediately.

 ;D



			
				ToRN said:
			
		

> awe, man, you guys get to have all the fun, I never, and I mean never (odly enough) get any emails like this, or spam of any kind....



Want some?  I can sign you up with a few hundred advertisers if you're intereseted


----------



## Island Ryhno (28 May 2005)

Make sure you don't click on the links, most times it's not a scam per se but a way to get you infected with worms etc. Never click on any links in unknown emails, especially those unsubscribe ones, it just confirms you exist to the sender!


----------



## scaddie (29 May 2005)

Creepy stuff, especially with the banks and other people taking your SIN #'s. I just watched a whole story about the Paypal one on CNN. (http://www.fightidentitytheft.com/paypal_scam.html)

The really lame ones are the emails you will get in your Hotmail account, asking you to update your address book/or set up a birthday reminder, where you have to sign in using your email ID/Password.


----------

